# I'm a lost cause...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was in Watertown last weekend and I spent some time with my fiance and her family at the zoo. If you ever get down there check it out. There was tons of waterfowl from exotic geese to trumpetors. But I was checking out the 12 snows/blues hanging off the water. 2 of them had leg bands, and the other 10 didn't so I'm not sure which are tame of if some eventually became domesticated. I didn't see any signs of goslings, so I'm not sure if they bred or not.

Here's where I'm a lost cause. They had one of those vending machines for corn, which I used up about $3 worth on the geese. Except for ecallers I've never heard individual snow geese feed up close, and it was pretty interesting to hear all the different variations of feeds sounds they make. A lot of murmurs and squeaks and combinations of the two.

Next time I'll bring my snow call with to further imitate, I guess I have a lot of work to do on my feed calls. Nothing beats learning from the real thing! :lost:


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Nothing to be ashamed of. 8) I'm sure the geese enjoyed eating large instead of starving up north.

Did the swans have young?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,I have noticed that to with mallards.On a few sneaks where I have snuck very close you here a lot of growling and squeeking when they are feeding.I have never been able to sneak close enough to geese where I could here the subtle sounds they make while feeding.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now Chris....Maybe we all understand you bringing your call to the zoo, but I would think everyone else might worry about you a bit, they might get out the white jacket for you. I hope your future in laws know you well enough to understand!! I can just see you sitting at the zoo with your call!! You will get some strange looks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

skyball, the swans had I think 6 little ones swimming around....very cool to see.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Alright, Alright...You came to Watertown, SD and you didnt come to visit me??? Just kidding man, so what brought you down to the area. I had to head back there last weekend to do a little fishing, and it was well worth it. Is your fiance from Watertown?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Her family is originally from Watertown, last name is Serck. Her grandparents had their 60th anniversery. I have a feeling I might've run into your home area bar. I stayed at the RAmkota and walked across the street to Woody's....cool bar.

I'm seriously stumped about something though... There's a Ranger boat dealership a couple doors down and they're selling a 19 ft. Ranger with a Mercury Saltwater engine??? Not quite sure where their customer plans on docking that?


----------



## JonM (Jul 2, 2003)

Chris,

You will see a few guys running the Salt Water series engines on inland lakes.

The Salt Water engine is basically the same engine, but they do have different o-rings, seals, etc... for a salt water environment.

Since any water in the engine can be a bad thing, this is an additional option that would make this even less likely if you choose the Salt Water series.


----------

